# In Situ?



## rustjunkie (May 25, 2018)

Do you suppose the seller snapped the pics right where they found it? 
Maybe they plan to go back and get it if there's a bid 






http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=163063315493


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2018)

Great lookin' Schwann!


----------



## GTs58 (May 25, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Great lookin' Schwann!




Man, that's a Culson chain ring if I ever saw one.


----------



## kreika (May 25, 2018)




----------



## spoker (May 26, 2018)

needs alittle love!


----------



## vincev (May 27, 2018)

Its a  Hi Lo.....................................


----------



## vincev (May 27, 2018)

Maybe a Firestone Vagabond...............................


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 4, 2018)

*
Soma-nah-beech .... those machines are uglier than somebody's 
third nipple that I found in my Wendy's taco salad at noon today ......... Yarr !!*


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 4, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Soma-nah-beech .... those machines are uglier than somebody's
> third nipple that I found in my Wendy's taco salad at noon today ......... Yarr !!*



pictures....


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 4, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Soma-nah-beech .... those machines are uglier than somebody's
> third nipple that I found in my Wendy's taco salad at noon today ......... Yarr !!*




You probably deserved that superfluous nipple for ordering a taco salad at Wendy’s.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 4, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Man, that's a Culson chain ring if I ever saw one.




It’s spelled “Kolsun”


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 4, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> pictures....




*Doood ... are you inquiring about my reference to ''those machines'' ....
or that detached, rogue and said to be roaming, ''third nipple'' ?

Those Machines are those squat little 2-wheelers in this thread.

The gross, human artifact was flicked to one of the trashcans inside.
Not being a great shot ... it ended up on a customer's AERO SHIRT ... 
snapped by my 48-year old kid.

Barely visible in the foto ..... 




 

 *


----------

